# Another crypt flower



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

This picture is from my tank, this was sold to me as crypt Nurii, again not 100% sure.































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It is flowering submerged! My understand is that this is rare. Beautiful plant in any case.


----------

